
WHO raises coronavirus threat assessment to its highest level - palebt
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/28/who-raises-risk-assessment-of-coronavirus-to-very-high-at-global-level.html
======
marcinzm
Meanwhile the CDC will only test you if you've traveled to affected areas AND
are hospitalized with severe symptoms. Come back with a fever and flu like
symptoms but can still breathe? No test for you. Go home, take the subway, go
to work, all good. No quarantine needed even though something like 70% of
cases do not require hospitalization but are still contagious.

Can't have confirmed cases if you don't test anyone I guess.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/fayko1/my_covid19_stor...](https://www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/fayko1/my_covid19_story_brooklyn/)

